# My Latest Project



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

A girlfriend of mine told me about these "Miracle Wine Bottle Holders" and suggested I try it. Well, I did. Here is my first try at it, along with a couple others I've made, since. The wedding bells is a prototype (for a gift maybe?) and while it needs some modifications, it worked, and we'll have to see where it goes.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

The wedding bells are a novel idea, Barb.

I have not seen those wine holders in that shape before.


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

Yes, I like the wedding theme too. Could see it used for place settings. Is that 2nd and 3rd one a 'US State' cutout?

I have seen these wine bottle stands before, very plain, board, with a hole in them (after seeing Barb's). The themed bottle stand is a genius idea. Not a bad idea for next years end of season footy dinner 

Nice work Barb.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Really nicely made and showing lots of imagination.


----------



## Blueboy Brown (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi just seen bottle stands looking good .
Just one thing if you drill the hole at 45deg the bottle sits horizontal

just my five pence 

BOB


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

japa62 said:


> Yes, I like the wedding theme too. Could see it used for place settings. Is that 2nd and 3rd one a 'US State' cutout?
> 
> I have seen these wine bottle stands before, very plain, board, with a hole in them (after seeing Barb's). The themed bottle stand is a genius idea. Not a bad idea for next years end of season footy dinner
> 
> Nice work Barb.


Yeah, it is, James, and thank you. It's the state of Michigan, where I live. I saw one made in the shape of Michigan on line, but it was bland - it looked like Michigan, but I don't know... just struck me wrong, so I decided to do it my way - Thinking I could do some other states, but I don't know. That was the second one I did.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you James, Harry & Bob. I actually have an appointment Tuesday with a wine tasting shop next week to see about getting them in their shop for retail sale. I'm getting excited 

As for the 45 degree angle Bob, yeah, I know, but I don't have what I need to cut it at that angle. I'm using my scroll saw to cut the center. I'm lucky I'm getting the bottom cut right lol me and angle cutting don't get a long very well lol


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> A girlfriend of mine told me about these "Miracle Wine Bottle Holders" and suggested I try it. Well, I did. Here is my first try at it, along with a couple others I've made, since. The wedding bells is a prototype (for a gift maybe?) and while it needs some modifications, it worked, and we'll have to see where it goes.


Barb 

Thank you for a great idea. 

I'm a VFW member (that's RSL for my Australian friends). We regularly run benefits for local folks in need. Unfortunately there are many good people that find themselves in trouble due to sickness, accidents, death of bread winners or other causes.

One of the activities of our benefits is a silent auction of donated small goods.

I always try to have a home made item or two to donate. Your wine bottles holders seem to be a natural for this purpose. They can be made relatively quickly from scrap materials at minimum cost. They auction off at a low enough price that everyone attending the benefit can take one home. This has two benefits. First it helps the person in need. Secondly, it makes the buyer feel good for helping.

If other forum members have suggestions for other small projects that can be made quickly at minimum cost, I would love to hear them.

Regards
Ben


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Ben in Cypress Texas said:


> Barb
> 
> Thank you for a great idea.
> 
> ...


You are more than welcome, Ben, (while I can't take full credit, I will tell my gf what you said) and I'm SO glad that we've contributed and that the idea will also be used in a way to help others.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, that is really cool! 

But wait a minute ... they just balance there by themselves? Does the changing amount of wine in the bottle change the balance or make them prone to falling?

There is a local wine shop here too ... I can see myself stopping over there with a couple to see if they would like to sell some.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

No, Chris, not really, and thanks. I tried them with the wine at all levels. It only takes a second to find out where to put the bottle. Yes, they stand by themselves... it's all about the distribution of gravity. 

As for the wine shop, go for it. (Wait... where do you live LOL don't want the competition... just in case yours come out better than mine...LOL)  :laugh:



Chris Curl said:


> Wow, that is really cool!
> 
> But wait a minute ... they just balance there by themselves? Does the changing amount of wine in the bottle change the balance or make them prone to falling?
> 
> There is a local wine shop here too ... I can see myself stopping over there with a couple to see if they would like to sell some.


----------



## imunknown2u (Oct 23, 2012)

Those are pretty awesome. No trick to getting them to stay that way? Just angle the end and that's it? I've never seen these before, good job!


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks Barb. I'm going to try making a couple after I get my shop back together.

PS - I love the quotes in your sig! One of my favorites is another one by Mark Twain: “Politicians are like diapers; they need to be changed often and for the same reason.”


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

imunknown2u said:


> Those are pretty awesome. No trick to getting them to stay that way? Just angle the end and that's it? I've never seen these before, good job!


The only "trick" I've had Steve was to get the angle right at the bottom. The one in the shape of the wine bottle had to have a different angle at the bottom than the others which have been 45°. And thanks. I'm really enjoying making these. I have all sorts of ideas in possible shapes.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks Chris. I got a chuckle myself when I read them so decided to keep them


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Ben in Cypress Texas said:


> If other forum members have suggestions for other small projects that can be made quickly at minimum cost, I would love to hear them.


One of my canes can be made at very low cost - time wise, quickly as far as actual work on them, but the glue setting does add at least a couple of days. I'm still working on technique tho, and got tied up on other projects/life. 

The grandson needs another piggy bank, so have been designing a couple. Problem is, the one I really like will take a full sheet of plywood to make. May opt for the smaller version, but need to do masters on either - six masters, for a steenkin' peegy bank. :fie:


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

Hi Theo

I have a friend that works re-fitting mobile work trailers. He provides me with 1/2" plywood off-cuts. They are generally 2' x 3' or so. Would this material be suitable for building Piggy Banks? If so, would you please sent a photo of a finished bank to seed my imagination.

Thanks
Ben


----------



## EnRouteWoodcrafts (Oct 23, 2012)

Those are pretty cool! The state of Michigan one looks great


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Those are pretty cool, good job.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you, Charlie. Yeah the Michigan one took some configuration. I'm pretty proud of that one.





EnRouteWoodcrafts said:


> Those are pretty cool! The state of Michigan one looks great


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you, Bravo. 



BRAVOGOLFTANGO said:


> Those are pretty cool, good job.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Ben in Cypress Texas said:


> Hi Theo
> 
> I have a friend that works re-fitting mobile work trailers. He provides me with 1/2" plywood off-cuts. They are generally 2' x 3' or so. Would this material be suitable for building Piggy Banks? If so, would you please sent a photo of a finished bank to seed my imagination.
> 
> ...


I would kill to have a friend like that. Very suitable for banks, piggy or otherwise. My son says the grandkid would like a monster truck bank, so I will be doing one of those first - almost finished with the design. The large pig bank will be just under 11" tall, including feet; and just under 16" long, including snout; so those 2'X3' pieces will be great, with not a lot of waste. The monster truck will be about the same. What waste I will generate will be used for chess pieces, and bases for them - which means more jigs. :moil:

I'll definitely post pictures when I get something done.


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

Joat -

I'm looking forward to pictures of your piggy bank. As far as scrap material goes, if you belong to any group activity (church, civic, Elks, veterans group,etc.) let it be known that you are looking for materials.

You may be pleasantly surprised at the response. This is particularly true if any of your friends are tradesmen or contractors. A couple of days ago I was promised (and hopefully will soon receive) oak stair trend off cuts from a builder of spiral stair cases. 

Regards
Ben


----------



## rexlobo (Jul 29, 2012)

hi Barb i like ur wine bottle holders and showed it to my wife and now she wants to know if i could build her a couple if you could pass me acouple plans i would be grateful. thanks rex


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

They look really great. Fantastic even.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

rexlobo said:


> hi Barb i like ur wine bottle holders and showed it to my wife and now she wants to know if i could build her a couple if you could pass me acouple plans i would be grateful. thanks rex



Mystifying Balancing Wine Bottle Holder : Projects

Woodworking Projects Magic Wine Bottle Holder - YouTube

How to balance a wine bottle - YouTube

6 - Wine Bottle in Balance - YouTube


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Mystifying Balancing Wine Bottle Holder : Projects
> Woodworking Projects Magic Wine Bottle Holder - YouTube
> 
> How to balance a wine bottle - YouTube
> ...



:thank_you2: Thanks, James... been busy tryin to get all this mess cleaned up after the raid on me... Still goin through "Beastie" and found more things missing today that they took.  :thank_you2:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Fishinbo said:


> They look really great. Fantastic even.


Thanks, Fishinbo. They're fun to make. I have so many ideas on designs, it's not funny... but I have to keep my feet on the ground with it, and not get carried away; not yet anyway lol


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, neat find Barb! You may have just saved my Christmas! LOL No, since I've gotten into woodworking, I've been making the teen/adult family gifts. Last year was signs and the year before was some minor and quick scroll saw work, with old school houses and yellow school buses to put those little 2x3 school pictures that you get of your grandchildren, nieces and nephews. And hearts for the singles. This year, being in the middle of building a full set of kitchen cabinets, I won't have much time. These wine bottle holders (and maybe a cheap bottle of wine to go with them, LOL) should be quick and easy, if I keep the shape simple. 

Thanks for sharing! You too James!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

N'awlins77 said:


> Wow, neat find Barb! You may have just saved my Christmas! LOL No, since I've gotten into woodworking, I've been making the teen/adult family gifts. Last year was signs and the year before was some minor and quick scroll saw work, with old school houses and yellow school buses to put those little 2x3 school pictures that you get of your grandchildren, nieces and nephews. And hearts for the singles. This year, being in the middle of building a full set of kitchen cabinets, I won't have much time. These wine bottle holders (and maybe a cheap bottle of wine to go with them, LOL) should be quick and easy, if I keep the shape simple.
> 
> Thanks for sharing! You too James!


Awesome!!! Yeah, they are pretty quick and if you do the simple one you should see it in person in the red oak. Even simple it's gorgeous. I think if I do them in gifts I'm goin for the red oak.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I think just the "awe" factor of seeing it balance itself is enough to make up for the plain or simple look. ;o) Although I wouldn't just leave them rectangle like one of the guys on the video that James posted. I'd put some curves or something to it. Just not go all out and make it a shape of a state. ;o) Although, that one you did of Michigan is awesome looking. And not that I won't try one of Louisiana, when I have more time!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Can I ask, Barb, what angle you cut on the bottom of your holders. 
This seems to be the factor that is not always clear.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

It's not as entailed as you think. Its all in having the hole at the right distance from the top has been my experience so far. I also use my scroll saw with crown tooth blades (I use only crown tooth) makes quick work of it. I plan on doing other states and shapes. But for now doing the wine bottle, simple block and Michigan.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Can I ask, Barb, what angle you cut on the bottom of your holders.
> This seems to be the factor that is not always clear.


So far James it's been 45° with the exception of the wine bottle which was 40°. I found that if I modify the height of the holder I have to keep true to the original pattern (I'll post the original with measurements when I get home) with respect to the hole for the bottle. Does that make sense? With the wine bottle though, I just made the pattern to be 40°. It was just easier because of the neck of the bottle. Measurement of the wine bottle is like 13 1/2" I think. Will dbl ck that as well.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Last night we spent some time working on a pattern and today we produced about 30 pieces using the simple jig shown. We used an 1-1/4" Forstner bit for the hole, cut both sides with the jig and then used a table mounted 1/4" round over bit to soften all the edges. The last step was to trim all the pieces to 45° with the mitre saw and test them with a bottle. This was a fun project to work on. I look forward to seeing them when Barb is done with them.

The jig is built from 1/4" Masonite and some scraps of 1x2". I started by laying the project wood on the Masonite and marking the outline. I removed the wood and glued/clamped the 1x2" pieces along the lines and let them dry overnight. This morning I positioned and mounted the toggle clamp and applied a small piece of adhesive backed sandpaper to improve the grip.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

How many bottles did y'all have to empty until you got it right........LOL


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

No alcohol consumed in the shop James. :nono: However now that I am done for the night...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I know that you know that I am only kidding Mike.

That post is a good example of what members will learn from watching the Router Workshop videos.

I would not have thought to make a jig for the table so quickly and accurately.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Right you are James. Bob and Rick prefer using BB plywood for their jigs but I have found that the tempered high density fiberboard(Masonite) works well and is a lot less money. Building a jig this way allows you to easily and safely get onto the bearing or guide bushing before you start shaping the wood. I think we need more articles on building different types of jigs.


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

I presume that you did a complete test on each holder - the bottle does have to balance after each glass full is poured - so lets see 30 holders - 30, ?? oz bottles of wine multiplied by ? oz glasses of wine - just how hung over were you ? and did you remember to close the garage door ?


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

gwizz said:


> I presume that you did a complete test on each holder - the bottle does have to balance after each glass full is poured - so lets see 30 holders - 30, ?? oz bottles of wine multiplied by ? oz glasses of wine - just how hung over were you ? and did you remember to close the garage door ?


LOL Richard. Believe it or not it's just a slight adjustment after each drink. Gettin the feel for putting it in the holder doesn't take long. As I'm not comfortable on the table, Mike did the cutting. I did one but because of time constraints (no time for me to get comfortable with the table) Mike took over. I did the grunt (sanding) work. (what ken usually does for me lol). Was supposed to cut out the artwork today but ended up having my grandson so the artwork and staining will get done tomorrow and delivery mo later than Sunday. (Talked to the customer today).


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Mike said:


> No alcohol consumed in the shop James. :nono: However now that I am done for the night...


Heck yeah! That was a Zinfendel wine!! It was doggone tempting to crack that bad boy open for some artificial warmth! lol


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

Way to go Barb - hope your customer is overjoyed and just remember when your up there producing 500 bottle holders per hour on that kazilian dollar 5 head programmable shaper with robotic material handling and your fingers are sore from counting all that money, us poor folk stuck with our little routing tables are rooting for Ya !

Next time we all go yard sale picking bring the hubby to help carry the boxes of STUFF !


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Because Barb is more comfortable working free hand with a router I asked Harry to see about designing a jig his way.(He can do this much faster than I could) We all have our favorite methods and comfort zone to work in and that is how we should each handle our projects.

By the way Barb I would like to take that jig to the demonstration Sunday. Some people are meeting here to load up around noon. Doors open at 1 pm and there will be lots of questions to be answered before the meeting starts at 2 pm. If you are going to meet us there the meeting is at: Royal Oak Senior Center, 3500 Marais Ave., Royal Oak, MI, 48073


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Mike said:


> Because Barb is more comfortable working free hand with a router I asked Harry to see about designing a jig his way.(He can do this much faster than I could) We all have our favorite methods and comfort zone to work in and that is how we should each handle our projects.
> 
> By the way Barb I would like to take that jig to the demonstration Sunday. Some people are meeting here to load up around noon. Doors open at 1 pm and there will be lots of questions to be answered before the meeting starts at 2 pm. If you are going to meet us there the meeting is at: Royal Oak Senior Center, 3500 Marais Ave., Royal Oak, MI, 48073


Oh crap Mike glad you reminded me!! I forgot all about it! Yeah I'll keep it in the car so my feeble brain doesn't forget And call me Saturday for a second reminder lol if anyone finds a loose brain lying around it belongs to me... Just let me know and I'll give you the address to send it to lol


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

gwizz said:


> Way to go Barb - hope your customer is overjoyed and just remember when your up there producing 500 bottle holders per hour on that kazilian dollar 5 head programmable shaper with robotic material handling and your fingers are sore from counting all that money, us poor folk stuck with our little routing tables are rooting for Ya !
> 
> Next time we all go yard sale picking bring the hubby to help carry the boxes of STUFF !


lol sure, Richard I'll be lucky to make any money at all but appreciate the positive thought. As for our yard sale adventure, he was supposed to come with us this time but had to work because of the wet week we had. Ken is better at findin things than I am and you can bet we can put him to work to carry boxes lol


----------

